# manual record with odd minutes



## miklb (Oct 25, 2003)

it would be ideal if the manual record by time & channel option would allow starting and stopping on odd minutes.

the major networks have found TiVo's weakness & are ending shows at ##:01 & ##:02 ... this causes recording conflicts, negating entire shows.

i'm willing to spend the time to manually record around conflicts, but haven't the ability since manual record option only allows ##:00, ##:05, ##:15, etc.

any chance ?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Use padding. Set the time to :00 then add 2 minutes of padding and you get :02. Padding allows finer control.


----------

